# chinese/Thai food supermarkets



## scratch (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi there everyone

I wondered if any one could please help me find one or both of the above.

Need to start using my cookbook that I got for xmas!

thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I tend to find most of what I need for Thai or Chinese dishes in the major supermarkets (excepting C4), including various vegetables, herbs and spices.

Are you after something in particular? I know there are two Thai supermarkets in Bur Dubai (I think) but not sure what I have done with the details.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There used to be a great Thai supermarket bin Karama behind A&E on the Sheik Rashid Road, not been there for 2 years mind you....


----------



## scratch (Nov 10, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I tend to find most of what I need for Thai or Chinese dishes in the major supermarkets (excepting C4), including various vegetables, herbs and spices.
> 
> Are you after something in particular? I know there are two Thai supermarkets in Bur Dubai (I think) but not sure what I have done with the details.
> 
> I wanted to get things like thai basil leaves(frozen if required), lemongrass, fish paste. I have been here 1 month now and not even cooked. Not even a sausage!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

scratch said:


> [
> 
> I wanted to get things like thai basil leaves(frozen if required), lemongrass, fish paste. I have been here 1 month now and not even cooked. Not even a sausage!



Not seen Thai basil in supermarkets, but I know you can get it here. Lemongrass is sold in most supermarkets, as are nam pla, ****** lime leaves, galangal etc. You may need to go to a couple of places to get what you need, but certainly most Spinney's and Choitrams stock all these things and more.

You have eaten out or had take-aways every night for a month? 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

scratch said:


> I wanted to get things like thai basil leaves(frozen if required), lemongrass, fish paste. I have been here 1 month now and not even cooked. *Not even a sausage *!


I've never had a Thai sausage.... 

I thought you were after something a bit more exotic - like pea aubergines!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I've never had a Thai sausage....


That's not what I heard. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Look, (s)he had breasts....

(And of course, in the best tradition of UK Tabloid Hacks, "I made my excuses and left"...)

BTW, this is a wind up, I'm taking the piss out of myself....


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

scratch said:


> Hi there everyone
> 
> I wondered if any one could please help me find one or both of the above.
> 
> ...



Try Al Maya supermarket and Spinneys (the big ones).


----------

